# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  استفاده از کلیدهای فلش دار درquick report

## ehsan2000

سلام دوستان
آیا راه حلی وجود داره که از  کلیدهای فلش دار در quick report استفاده کرد.  :متفکر:   :متفکر:

----------


## vcldeveloper

Quick Report یک کامپوننت گزارش سازی هست، می خواید تصویر یک فلش را پرینت کنید یا در هنگام نمایش Preview دکمه هایی بصورت فلش وجود داشته باشند؟

----------

